# Overhauling Cichlid Tank



## Juan1 (Mar 27, 2015)

More and more as I read into this forum, I realize that my fish keeping habits and setup are in need of an overhaul, much attune to the likes of a baseball team in need to rebuild. The basics I have right, but both the lack of a plan and of patience, has put me in an uncomfortable situation.

I have now realized I have fallen to the newbie mistake of "hastily getting one or more different kinds" of mbuna juveniles instead of planning out their environments. 

In creating some kind of order, I plan to give up some of these guys and possibly keep a few in a planned and structured environment. I'll be updating this thread as I go along with the overhaul.

*Tank A* is the 110 Gallon 48Lx18Wx31H I plan to overhaul. Actually, by the time I measured the inside of the tank and multiplied the length by the height by the width, and then divided by 231, I came up with a 99 gallon tank. My planning is after the overhauling of this tank, I will set this one up for several peacocks due to the height of the tank.

I have acquired (through craigslist) a 55 gallon 48Lx12Wx21H tank (*Tank B*) that will be starting a cycle possibly a week from now (depending on delivery of several items ordered). This will be my dedicated tank strictly for mbunas.

So far, I have given to my LFS a Convict, Red Zebra, Electric Blue and a Peacock Blue.

My current stock list:

1 Juvenile (1.25") * Afra Jalo Reef 
1 Juvenile (1") * Chailosi
1 Premium Unsexed (2") * Chewere Elongatus
1 Juvenile (1.5") * Cobalt Blue Zebra Cichlid
*2* Juvenile (1.5) * Elongatus Jewel Spot
1 Premium Unsexed (2") * Red Face Mac
1 Juvenile (1.5") * Red Top Ndumbi
*3* Juvenile (1.25"*1.5") * Snow White (socolofi)
*3* Juvenile (2") Rusty Mbuna's
*3* Juvenile (1.25") Pseudotropheus saulosi
*3* Juvenile (1.25") Pseudotropheus demasoni
*2* Juvenile (2") Fuelleborni Marmalade
*2* Juvenile (1.5") Pseudotropeus crabo
1 Juvenile (1") Kenyi
1 Juvenile (2") Melanochromis auratus
1 Juvenile (2") lemon yellow lab
*2* Juvenile (1.2") clown loaches
*2* Gyrinocheilus <--------------Plan to keep in tank A.
1 Striped Raphael Catfish <---------Plan to keep in tank A.

Any ideas on who should go to the new tank? My ideal tank would be Pseudotropheus Saulosi 1:4 (M:F).
Iodotropheus Sprengerae 1:4 (M:F)
Pseudotropheus Acei 1:4 (M:F)
Any ideas?


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

You should plan your tank needs based on fish length and size they will attain as adults, not the size they were bought. Your research should include their adult sizes. This will show you how greatly overstocked you will be In a year or a year and a half.


----------



## Juan1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for the response kalyke.

According to the "How Many Fish" site, these were the numbers calculated.

Tank Length (across front) 48 inches
Tank Width (front to back) 12 inches

Fish Stock Level Results

Calculated Surface Area 576 in2

Maximum inches of *slender* fish your
tropical freshwater tank can support: *48*

Maximum inches of full-bodied fish your
tropical freshwater tank can support: 29

Maximum inches of fish your
cold freshwater tank can support: 19

I'm leaning on stocking Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli), *Maximum Size: 6"*
5 "Acei" would then equal to 30 inches of space needed. That gives me 18 inches of space to play with. 

So adding 4 "Pseudotropheus Saulosi", *maximum size; 4"* would equal 16 inches of fish with 2 inches left over. I'm basing these numbers on the *maximum numbers of slender fish* my 55 gallon can support.

Please feel free to make suggestions or corrections. Your guidance is highly appreciated.


Best Regards

Juan1


----------



## Juan1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Here's a picture of my 110 gallon community tank:

Apologies for the photo quality. I'm probably the lone person on earth who doesn't have a smart phone.









[/url][/IMG]

Note: The tank was acquired used on craigslist. Unfortunately it has calcium stain deposits embedded in the glass.


----------



## Juan1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just started cycling the 55 gallon!








[/url][/IMG]

:fish10:


----------



## Juan1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Update:

I decided to keep my community tank as is. Reasons being, I will be stocking my 55 gallon with 1 pair of Pelvicachromis pulcher, 1 pair of Anomalochromis thomasi and a pair of Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae.

These cichlids can be placed in a low tech planted tank setting. I have planted various low light plants in my 55 gallon and will probably get the fish in a couple of months (I'm not in a hurry).










By the way, I have three fry hiding in my community tank and they seem to be doing well. I think they are Rusties! Yay!

Best Regards

Juan


----------



## 55 gallon freshwater newb (Nov 14, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Juan1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for asking!

My Pelvicachromis pulchers are breeding machines! They spawned on three occasions since my last update. Also, the Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriaes have given me 13 fry. The Anomalochromis thomasi are doing fine but they are both males. I added 10 Hemigrammus bleheri (top swimmers) to my 55 gallon tank as well. The live plants have adjusted well considering they are low level and so far have cut and replanted three stems from my Anubias lanceolats.

Best Regards


----------

